

Taking the pain out of debugging with live programming - tellarin
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/459054/taking_pain_debugging_live_programming/

======
seanmcdirmid
Just some links if anyone is interested. The LTU post which has a long debate
about live programming and live coding:

<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4715>

The paper submission being reported on in the article (warning PDF!):

<http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/189802/mcdirmid13.pdf>

------
grannyg00se
Surprisingly, no mention of Light Table.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
There is definitely overlap. Keep in mind that the paper is design/academic
and not product-oriented; its stepping back and trying to figure out how live
programming can be useful. There are a lot of ongoing efforts today that are
trying to build useful products, the most promising one being LightTable.

Its an exciting time to be a PL researcher.

